# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  New to Frogs

## scorch

Does anyone have advice on which frog to purchase for beginners like myself? :Frog Surprise:

----------


## bshmerlie

I think that fire belly toads are the best frogs for begginers. They are very Hardy, active day and night, will eat anything that moves as long as it can fit, and they are very colorful.  They do like company so it is best to at least get two. They are perfectly fine with room temperature. They are good escape artists so do make sure you have a screen lid that locks into place.

----------



----------


## scorch

Under your fire-bellied Toad care sheet, it sounds like these frogs are poisoness? Is that true or are they harmless?

----------


## bshmerlie

Fire Belly toads are not poisonous. They do have toxins on their skin but as long as you do not eat them you will be fine.  Just wash your hands with soap and water after you handle them, as you should do with any frog.  Also wash your hands with treated frog safe tap water before you handle them as the oils on our skin are equally bad for them. They shouldn't eat us....we shouldn't eat them...its fair trade and they are great pets.  I started off with firebellies and when I got comfortable with the frog care idea then I got myself some Red Eyes.  I noticed your Avatar...Red Eyes are not the best for first time frog people as they are not as tolerant to fluctuations in their enviroment.  I'm not saying they're difficult but things can go downhill fast with them if their needs are not met.   Fire bellies on the other hand are tough little guys and are more tolerant to fluctuations in temperatures. You don't have to worry about humidity just give them a water area or a large water bowl to play in.  Red Eyes only come out when it is completly dark and Firebellies will entertain you at all times.

----------


## Jace

*I agree with Cheri: if you are looking for an active, comical and softly vocal species, Fire Belly toads are the best choice.  I have handled mine a fair amount for feedings, tank maintenance and when the odd one does escape, and I have never had any ill side affects at all.  Just make sure to wash your hands afterwards before touching your mouth or eyes.  Not so much because of toxins, but because you will get peed on!!  *

----------

